# Upcoming 60-200amp upgrade



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

2K. Outside meter-main with main lug indoor panel. If i could just do these all day i would be in electrician's heaven.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

2k? You ain't serious are you ??? 

You see those 2 embedded panels with branch circuits melded in the plaster??? and build a door and inspection??


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

More pics. What do you think? Seu or do a double 90 emt riser???


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

2800.00

U going through the roof with a mast?


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Cletis said:


> More pics. What do you think? Seu or do a double 90 emt riser???


What about 90 to an LB?
At first I thought you were going to move the loc over to the right and go through the roof


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

Not sure really. I have a week to decide. SEU would be the easy way out. Just wrap around the soffit like before and strap really good. It would pass code and probably last 40 yrs so....maybe pipe. I'm open to other ideas..BTW that ugly barn light is going to be ripped down too...and nice new sleek security lights put up


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

I bet you got $4,200.00 I would bend a stick of 2" sch 80 and see how it looked before messing with emt. 

How about installing the new light on top of the photo eye j-box:thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I came up 3 000 Euros ( about 3,900 USD for ya ) due you will have to tear one section of wall to get into.

Oh ouais., do something about that butt ugly luminaire.


Merci,
Marc


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont know what the swinging door involves but electrical wise I would say $3,600


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

$4500 at least
We get $3400 + permit ($300) for a 200 amp upgrade by itself.

So tell us Cletis.... what did you charge?


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

2" PVC,90,LB,Service Head 3 Connectors,Aluminum Wire,Metal Rigid 2 Hole Straps,New Meter Pan,New Panel,New Grounding,Rip down that ugly light and your done lol


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*???*

$3,200 for that project. She has about $1k worth of other things as well. Piddly things....Remember, we are poor little ol georgia. I'm actually priced high for around these parts..


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know why any of you guys would want to put an LB on a new service and pull through one of them. I can see some scenarios where you may have no choice, but I personally think its ridiculous, and a pain in the ass to work with.

edit-I mean above the meter. from the meter down they are used almost all the time, and it's easier.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

My price was based off of what I thought Georgia rates might look like. Not far off though :thumbup:. In most of Cali it is probably a $4500 job like yrman said.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

$2437.27

On a side note I'm glad I don't have to mess with that crap


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

200 amp panel... you'll have to cut that whole wall space out to even begin. $2800....And I would feed the new panel into the bottom for appearences outside.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Rats...got in to late.... so wanted to use that georgia livestock commodity line.... $1500/2cows/plow blade/...ect....seriously not bad..I would heat some sch 80 too....I think it looks neater....and just easier too...treat her right..if that house is that age so is the rest of the "hooD"...folks talk..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*hey*



bobelectric said:


> 200 amp panel... you'll have to cut that whole wall space out to even begin. $2800....And I would feed the new panel into the bottom for appearences outside.


I planned on cutting wall. But, Speaking of that. 

I've seen this on here before yet havent done it myself. 

Can I put 42 space panel sideways as long as the main breaker is up in ON position ??? I've seen it on tv shows too. Anything wrong with that ? It would solve alot of problems about this job ??????


----------



## normel (Oct 3, 2007)

Cletis said:


> I planned on cutting wall. But, Speaking of that.
> 
> I've seen this on here before yet havent done it myself.
> 
> Can I put 42 space panel sideways as long as the main breaker is up in ON position ??? I've seen it on tv shows too. Anything wrong with that ? It would solve alot of problems about this job ??????


Sideways mounting is not allowed in the US. It is allowed in Canada which is where the TV shows were probably produced.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Can I put 42 space panel sideways as long as the main breaker is up in ON position ??? I've seen it on tv shows too. Anything wrong with that ? It would solve alot of problems about this job ??????





normel said:


> Sideways mounting is not allowed in the US. It is allowed in Canada which is where the TV shows were probably produced.


Sure you can put the panel sideways here in the US..but 21 of the 42 spaces cannot be used. :whistling2:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Why?


----------



## sagnew (Mar 24, 2011)

I was in a place last week. Place was built about 10 years ago. Panel was upside down(main at the bottom, breakers on top). I just stared at it for a while.:blink::blink::blink:. Finally the customer asked if there was a problem. Nope, I don't see anything wrong here.

This was a row of town houses. All the meters were on the one end. They then went underground and came up the basement floor into each of the houses. So they put the panel upside down so the service pipe wouldn't be in the way of the branch circuits coming in the panel. 

I should have taken a picture. :wallbash:


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Cletis said:


> Why?


The breaker has to close in the up position and open in the down when installed vertically.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

local134gt said:


> The breaker has to close in the up position and open in the down when installed vertically.


It does its a left right beeaker


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Sure you can put the panel sideways here in the US..but 21 of the 42 spaces cannot be used. :whistling2:





Cletis said:


> Why?





local134gt said:


> The breaker has to close in the up position and open in the down when installed vertically.





Cletis said:


> It does its a left right beeaker


 Think about it for a minute....one side of a panel's breakers will be on to the right, the other side will be on to the left. So if you turn that panel sideways, what was one side will now be up when on (O.k. by Code) and the other side will be DOWN when on (Not allowed by Code.) 

Duh. :laughing:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Cletis! These guys sure give you a hard time but you hold your own awesomely. You get a lot of cool work man. I love Georgia, almost as much as I loved Mississippi.

That looks like a mercury vapor light. Sell em something LED!


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Would it be possible to go straight up the brick with rigid conduit and up through the part of the roof that sticks out past the brick?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

sagnew said:


> I was in a place last week. Place was built about 10 years ago. Panel was upside down(main at the bottom, breakers on top). I just stared at it for a while.:blink::blink::blink:. Finally the customer asked if there was a problem. Nope, I don't see anything wrong here.
> 
> This was a row of town houses. All the meters were on the one end. They then went underground and came up the basement floor into each of the houses. So they put the panel upside down so the service pipe wouldn't be in the way of the branch circuits coming in the panel.
> 
> I should have taken a picture. :wallbash:


Siemens load centers are made to do this. page 4 on the link.

http://www.sea.siemens.com/us/inter...ocs_LoadCenters/SIE_SA_ESPL_Sel_App_Guide.pdf


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, Siemens are designed to go either way, debating myself if I'm going to flip mine.


----------



## sagnew (Mar 24, 2011)

mbednarik said:


> Siemens load centers are made to do this. page 4 on the link.


I know. Like I said, nothing wrong with it. It just looked really weird. 

Only real issues(minor) I have is that all branch circuit numbers were upside down. :turned:

Hey Cletis, I'd go Rigid Metal Conduit up the side and through the roof. 

Try using this Panel!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

sagnew said:


> I know. Like I said, nothing wrong with it. It just looked really weird.
> 
> Only real issues(minor) I have is that all branch circuit numbers were upside down. :turned:
> 
> ...


Ive worked on a few of those at an old brewery, probably from the 50's...recessed into the I beams all over the plant. They actually still make those!?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Ive worked on a few of those at an old brewery, probably from the 50's...recessed into the I beams all over the plant. They actually still make those!?


 
Yeah still making them.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

sagnew said:


> I know. Like I said, nothing wrong with it. It just looked really weird.
> 
> Only real issues(minor) I have is that all branch circuit numbers were upside down. :turned:
> 
> ...


Who makes these panels they would be great for people with limited abilities say in a wheelchair.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Are you going to tell us how much you charged or what?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> Are you going to tell us how much you charged or what?


$ 3,400.00 for the upgrade part and $ 1,500 in other things


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good job, Cletis! Show us pics of the finish product when you're done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*pics*

I'll take progress pics next week. :thumbup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ok*

It begun today...


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Before pics . Yes, that 2 conductors out of main lugs goig left feeding panel using bare copper ground beneath as neutral


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

The panel on right is original embedded in mortor/cinderblock. Thats the bare cu bottom right they are using as neutal for sub panel


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

this one was ready for sure..more pics..!!


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Jbox?*

I'm thinking about just using the panel on right as jbox for the 7 or so circuits in it (post 40) . The panel is totally embedded in wall. I can either try to find blanks for that panel or just make a custom piece of sheet metal or steel and make a new cover. Taking it out may create more of a problem and huge space to fill. The new panel will go where the left panel is. We have to cut out and bunch of stuff and build new doors as well. 

Leave Panel as jbox or remove ???


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I would do a junction box unless there is a way to position the new panel and get all those home runs into it.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Finale*

......................


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Pics ....


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

How high is that MB?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

k_buz said:


> How high is that MB?


I was going to say the same thing .,,

IMO it look like it allready over 2 meter height.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

That cement ledge under the panel. Had a Inspector make me shim out the breaker box 2 inches so it was flush with the ledge. He told me it didn't meet the clearance requirements


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

k_buz said:


> how high is that mb?


5' 11"


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I call BS. That looks like a 4' ladder and the specs I found for that panel say the panel is 39" and the MB is approx 12" below the top of the panel so

48"+27" = 75"

That would be if the bottom of the panel lined up with the top of the ladder, it looks from the pic that the bottom of the panel is higher than the top of the ladder.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Did you end up using the old panel as a JB?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Did you end up using the old panel as a JB?


Yeah


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

k_buz said:


> How high is that MB?





Cletis said:


> 5' 11"


You guys must be really short because it looks really high compared to them. Did you sell them a ladder to go with it?:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ladder*

I think that's an optical illusion. That ladder was even with botton of panel. Did yall account for a of pythegoriums theorum of 4ft ladder ??


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

pythagorean.....a^(2)+b^(2)=c^(2)
I will solve it but need rest of your numbers...I only have hight of ladder...


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

RGH said:


> pythagorean.....a^(2)+b^(2)=c^(2)
> I will solve it but need rest of your numbers...I only have hight of ladder...


How tall is it now??


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*3*

This should account for the missing 3" 

|AB|2 = |BD|2 + |DA|2


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Cletis said:


> How tall is it now??


Can't see if the tape is actually touching the ground.....:whistling2:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Now?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, I believe that ladder is 46".


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

What did you use to clamp all that romex coming into the top of the main panel?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

rrolleston said:


> What did you use to clamp all that romex coming into the top of the main panel?


A romex connector


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cletis said:


> A romex connector


Are you sure romex connectors are UL listed for that application? :laughing: :jester: :laughing:


----------

